# Poor, poor, piggybank



## wasabi (Sep 4, 2005)

We bought gas today.


----------



## texasgirl (Sep 4, 2005)

I got this one too


----------



## middie (Sep 4, 2005)

lol. funny


----------



## kadesma (Sep 4, 2005)

I know that feeling   It's awful and then, buying all three boys shoes at the same time does that to my piggybank 

kadesma


----------



## Zereh (Sep 5, 2005)

$50+ to fill my car up hurts. Dang. And I can go 10 days to 2 weeks without needing another one. =( I feel bad for those who buy houses outside of the major hubub of a city to save a bit of money, only to see it gobbled up at the gas stations.

But at least we have gas! And it's supply and demand that dictates most of the prices at the pumps not someone with a big "government" stick. 

Instead of showering with a buddy to conserve water, it's time to ride with one to conserve gas. =P


Z


----------



## Barbara L (Sep 5, 2005)

We filled up today.  Most of the stations just outside of our town are charging well over $3.00, but three stations in town (all at or close to the same intersection) are just under $3.00.  They are running out though.  The station we went to today is even under $3.00 for premium.  He was out of regular but mid-grade was $2.97 and premium was $2.99.  It is a small independent station.  Another independent station a few miles up the road is at $2.89 for regular (I don't know if they have any left), but they aren't open on Sundays.

 Barbara


----------



## Maidrite (Sep 5, 2005)

Our Piggy Bank Looked like That before Gas !


----------



## Barbara L (Sep 5, 2005)

Maidrite said:
			
		

> Our Piggy Bank Looked like That before Gas !


True enough.  Last time I looked it was lying on its side gasping for breath!

 Barbara


----------



## Cyberchef (Sep 8, 2005)

I was feeling a little smug last month because I found myself an old 1985 Olds Cutlass Supreme luxury sedan that didn't have a whole lot of mileage on it for a mere $1,000.00!

Now I'm feeling just a little humbled  as I realize that the cost of the gas over the next few months will actually be more than the silly car is worth  !


----------



## wasabi (Sep 9, 2005)




----------



## mish (Sep 11, 2005)

Zereh said:
			
		

> Instead of showering with a buddy to conserve water, it's time to ride with one to conserve gas. =P
> 
> 
> Z


 
Might be less costly to run through the car wash with a friend, and leave the car at home.


----------



## tancowgirl2000 (Sep 11, 2005)

oo what fun!!!


----------



## tweedee (Sep 16, 2005)

Wasabi,

    I've heard of animal neglect but isn't that taking it a little too far???????????


----------



## urmaniac13 (Sep 16, 2005)

*SAVE THE PIGGIES!!*
*SAVE THE PLANET!!*

It is high time we all convert to the electric cars...


----------



## Raven (Sep 19, 2005)

LOL!!  Poor piggy, but true!! (Thank God I don't own a car!  )

~ Raven ~


----------



## mish (Sep 19, 2005)

That little piggy should have stayed home.  (Couldn't resist, Wasabi.)


----------



## wasabi (Sep 19, 2005)

That little piggy should have had the roast beef.


----------



## Barbara L (Sep 19, 2005)

But that poor little piggy had none!

 Barbara


----------



## wasabi (Sep 19, 2005)

And to add insult to injury, he built his house with sticks.


----------

